# Flextone Echo or Primos Turbo Dogg



## pdxJaxon

These types of Questions are probably asked over and over, but Its a lot of money to drop.....

I'm torn between the Flextone Echo and the Turbo Dogg.

My ONLY concern with the T.D. is the range of the remote. IVe heard some complaints about this issue.

Am I making a mistake if I lean towards the Echo ?

Jaxon


----------



## youngdon

Here is a link to flextone. This seems like a decent caller although I have not heard one(I would like to) They say the remote will work to 300yds...wow even 200yds would be nice.

http://www.flextonegamecalls.com/cart/proddetail.php?prod=er1


----------



## pdxJaxon

yeah....it seems like its (the Flextone) pretty nice. It gets good reviews generally......

Jaxon


----------



## youngdon

I wish someone I knew had one....hint...hint


----------



## Antlerz22

I would love to hear the sounds as well--price seems right but sound quality is everything. Kinda like waking up with coyote ugly and gnawing your arm off to get away. Maybe if they put out sound tracks online for review they would get more nibbles.


----------



## pdxJaxon

alright.....I'll just buy the flextone. If I hate it I'll send it back to em.

look forward to a Jaxon Review of the Echo....coming to a forum near you. (hopefully with puppy pictures)



Jaxon


----------



## coyotereaper

I have been calling with the flextone echo for about a year and a half now and I really like call, I think it sounds great just as good or better than my buddy's foxpro spitfire and the remote works way better and has a alot better range than the spitfire. The one problem I have had is if the remote gets very cold it will freeze up so if you are hunting in cold country you will have to keep it warm in your pocket or inside your glove or somthing but other than that I love the call.


----------



## youngdon

Good to know Coyotereaper. What type of range are you getting on the remote.


----------



## addisdad

The Echo seems like a pretty good call! i like the dual horns and if i'm not mistaken it comes in camo and has a small price tag! I'm with you don. If it even reached out to 200 yards, that would be more than enough!


----------



## pdxJaxon

I received in Mail last night.....will be testing it soon



Jaxon


----------



## youngdon

Cool, I'll be looking forward to that one.


----------



## coyotereaper

I know it works out to about 150 yards when its in sight of the call and the thing i really like about it is I know it will work out to 75 yards when its not in sight of the call, down in a gully or down the ridge in the trees where as my buddys foxpro has to be in sight of the caller for the remote to work, but thats as far as i have tested it


----------



## youngdon

And how is the sound quality from the speaker(s), and the quality of the sounds?


----------



## pdxJaxon

I Cranked it up in the house last night and it sounds GREAT. Very Crisp, etc. Not Tinny, etc. Volume was good although not quite as loud as the Turbo Dogg.

I'll try the remote this weekend and will report.

So Far So Good.

JAXON


----------



## oneshotcowboy

glad to hear it jaxon. hopefully it lives up to the remote range. few seldom do...lol


----------



## pdxJaxon

if it doesnt, I'm gonna teach it a lesson with my new Saiga #12.



Jaxon


----------



## oneshotcowboy

if ya dont mind me askin... what did it run ya?


----------



## yotehd

_The flextone echo is a great priced way to have the wildlife tech sounds,which imo are the best in the business.i tested one awhile back and for under 150dlr its a nice call. especially since it has the sounds my 500dlr unit does._


----------



## youngdon

What kind of remote range are you getting in the field yotehd ?


----------



## yotehd

i tested to 90yards line of site with no problems,remote takes a little getting used to but i take that into consideration for a caller in that price range.,anything over that i woulda been in the hills, personaly dont think caller needs to be anymore than 50yards from you.It also came with rechargable batteries.


----------



## youngdon

I agree i have raerely set my caller that far. I'd like to have the option to set it over on the next hill with absolute certainty that the remote will reach it.


----------



## DJTHED

Just read about this at the SHOT show. I will be buying one soon. We don't have alot of dogs here in Maryland.....YET. But I want to try to get one. Just home its not a shepard.


----------



## Fur Collector

I bought a flextone echo a few weeks back, but haven't got to test it a whole lot. I know the remote works 50-60 yds out, but sometimes I would have to press the buttom multipe times to get it to work or I would have to raise my arm up in the air. One time when the call was in tall grass and over a slight hill, I couldn't get the remote to work at all. I also expected the call to be a little louder. On volume levels 1-3 I can barely hear the darn thing. Is this normal? One of my speakers has a little but of a crackle to it also. The call selection is great, more than I could ask for. I'm going to try it out some more this weekend and determine if it is worth the money. I'm really not sure at the moment. Is mine defective?


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Fur Collector.

Your remote operation is probably normal as they all seem to work that way. The low sounds volume is probably Ok too, how many levels are there? As far as the crackle goes I wouldn't like that at all..I've yet to hear a distressed animal crackle.


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT Fur Collector.


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to PT Fur Collector.


----------



## Fur Collector

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. Youngdon, the volume level goes up to ten. I tested out one of primos calls (not sure which one) and I would guess that it is equivalent to that. You can barely hear it in heavy winds of 15 mph, which aren't great for hunting anyway. I hate the wind. However, when the wind is calm and I'm in a hollow or open land, the sound seems to carry for quite a long way. So, I guess it is loud enough. The crackle isn't terrible and isn't heard all of the time. I'll give an update after this weekend; I plan on putting the caller to work.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck to you...Don't forget the camera.


----------

